# Ley's Tinychat



## Ley (May 12, 2011)

I'll be sure to close this particular thread when I'm done.. >_>

But yes. 

EDIT: CLOSED


----------



## Ley (May 12, 2011)

n'er mind. :c


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

Um, nobody's on. Just like the other sponsered chatrooms.

*NO OFFENSE*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Um, nobody's on. Just like the other sponsered chatrooms.


 


			
				Ley said:
			
		

> EDIT: CLOSED



Can't put anything past you.


----------



## LizardKing (May 12, 2011)

So instead of having the 30 or so people who are actually interested in chatting in one room, we end up with 30 rooms each containing a single person

Cool


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> So instead of having the 30 or so people who are actually interested in chatting in one room, we end up with 30 rooms each containing a single person


 
Clearly some sort of centralization is required here.


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

lol i am a mod in Deo's, Fay's, Gibby's, Barefootfoof's AND Ley's chatroom.


U mad?


----------



## Aetius (May 14, 2011)

Little does anyone know that the original fafchat tinychat still exists....


----------



## Larry (May 14, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Little does anyone know that the original fafchat tinychat still exists....


 
Wait, what?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Little does anyone know that the original fafchat tinychat still exists....


 
Yeah, but it's taken over by that other forum...


----------



## Ley (May 14, 2011)

...so... why is this still active? I mean like.. I can't close the thread. :C


----------



## Xaerun (May 15, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Little does anyone know that the original fafchat tinychat still exists....


 If it's ran by the General Time Wasting F... lovely chaps, nope. It's dead to us.



Ley said:


> ...so... why is this still active? I mean like.. I can't close the thread. :C


Locked, then. PM me if you make it active again or whatever.


----------

